# Is there a connection between Hashimotos and thyroid cancer?



## smithfamily99 (Apr 17, 2013)

If you have Hashimotos, are your more susceptible to getting thyroid cancer? I just didn't know if there was any connection. I had a higher tg than I expected, but I'm waiting to get into the endo to get an ultrasound. TG was 16.8 (0-.9 is the range).

Thanks,
Molly


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, people with autoimmune conditions are more likely to have cancer.


----------

